# 1st time meth user



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

so, we never used it before. but want to use it on the track for cooling.

we built a R32 turbo for race course. we want to spray to cool intake temps/knock etc. mostly looking to use a light spray for cooling when we are on full boost on long starights.

i know we are a shop and we should know but i need info from people that have used it before. always better to ask before doing something stupid.

-what % mix should we use?
-what size nozzle should we use?

thanks guys:beer:


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> so, we never used it before. but want to use it on the track for cooling.
> 
> we built a R32 turbo for race course. we want to spray to cool intake temps/knock etc. mostly looking to use a light spray for cooling when we are on full boost on long starights.
> 
> ...


The mix depends on what your shooting for. It seems like you more want the cooling effect not the higher octane boost. Honestly like the majority of people that run it on here 50/50 is the "best of both worlds". The water is what retains the heat and the alcohol is the octane bump so you can adjust your mix accordingly.

Here's a link to a nozzle calculator on the Devil's Own forum on their webiste:

http://www.alcohol-injection.com/fo...lator/alcohol-nozzle-size-calculator-351.html

Any other questions I'll hover around and there's quite a few others here that know much more than I but that should help you. :thumbup:


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

MasterNele03 said:


> The mix depends on what your shooting for. It seems like you more want the cooling effect not the higher octane boost. Honestly like the majority of people that run it on here 50/50 is the "best of both worlds". The water is what retains the heat and the alcohol is the octane bump so you can adjust your mix accordingly.
> 
> Here's a link to a nozzle calculator on the Devil's Own forum on their webiste:
> 
> ...


actually from my understanding meth also has cooling characteristics. 50/50 would probably be best maybe 40/60. place it before your iat (I'm sure you know this) that way you sensor will actually register the cooler temps.


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

I dont see why you wouldn't want a higher octane in a race car. 50/50 mix would be the best for you. As far as nozzles, I dont see you needing a bigger one then the one that comes with any kit.


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

There is a ton of information out there on the internet that would answer most of all of your questions.

If you are looking to do this yourself and not with some kit, here is a decent website on "how to."

http://www.turbomirage.com/water.html


----------

